# I have O.H.D. (Obsessive Halloween Disorder) meme



## pmllfwst (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Shouldadone (Oct 14, 2021)

Oh yeah. Hot sweats when you see the first Halloween items on shelf or signs of Spirit opening


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

Lol, anyone checking this forum in February automatically qualifies!


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

Yep!
24/7 and every day of the year.

The meme also made me learn about how to convert avif files too.


----------



## pmllfwst (Jan 6, 2022)

pumpkinheadedskeleton said:


> Yep!
> 24/7 and every day of the year.
> 
> The meme also made me learn about how to convert avif files too.


Yep, I've learned sooo much due to my "Obsessive Halloween Disorder" 😜 DIY my own props, so much so that when I buy the supplies at the home improvement stores they ask if I flip homes or an doing a home reno😉 When I tell them I'm just working on my Halloween display, they always want to know what the build is. They inevitably ask where I live and show up on Halloween. Love my Lowe's employees❤❤❤


----------

